# Celia Cohen - physio



## Jill Crewe (22 February 2013)

Has anyone used Celia Cohen for physio?

She has been recommended by my Vet but I'm just trying to find out some info before I give her a call.

Such as what the general structure of consultations/visits are and an idea of price?


----------



## cider loving mare (23 February 2013)

Pm'd you.


----------



## Jill Crewe (24 February 2013)

thank you. for some reason I can't reply on my phone so will reply tomorrow


----------

